# DVD creation



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

What is a very good program that lets me edit video and import homemade titles made in photoshop then burn a custom dvd.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

For free, Windows Movie Maker is pretty decent.

Have you looked into that?


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

No I have never clicked on it always just passed over it , Having used Adobe pemiere after effects and encore in the past i assumed it would not be customizable.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 8, 2007)

I would atleast try Windows Movie Maker like Matt said. It is actually pretty decent for being free. After that you can step up to the big boys like Adobe Premiere which you mentioned. Movie Maker is actually very easy to use though and quite robust.


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks I wiil try it as soon as i get home


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

There are several great products out there that would fit the bill. I used to edit videos for fun. I mostly used the Adobe products. There is software that can self edit placing edit effects in the time line with out any assistance. What would you like the software to do?


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I want to put all my kids baby videos on dvd with custon, buttons,titles,backgrounds, music, subtitles extra features... the whole thing I want it to look like a blockbuster movie that i got from disney studios.

I use to edit for fun too once made a clip of me juggling lightning bolts shooting one across .


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I've made some fairly decent slide shows and video DVDs using Movie Maker.
If I remember, it is fairly customizable in terms of buttons and menus.
Let us know your experience once you get into it.

Why not use Premiere again?


----------



## jwhite8086 (Feb 4, 2007)

I plea the 5th... cant comment on the software I had
and to expensive to buy them just for fun.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sonic "my DVD" is a great program and has some nice added features like moving menu screens with music. Its also not too expensive. It also does all the other things like CDr burning and software backup.


----------



## Scuba Diver (Sep 28, 2007)

MUVEE is a self edit program. I have used this in the past. I have heard it has improved with more options. It is a very simple program with theme based editing. It has a free trial you can download to see if it is for you. I have not used it in a very long time so I can not comment on the quality of video it produces. But for free it might be worth testing.


----------

